# Barca and Xena's new ears



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Barca looking good! They are swollen and a little hard to tell what they will look like but they are going to look great!
























He was jumping for a toy









Xena will not sit still but this is the best I could do, little wiggle butt.
























She is so sweet and a kissing machine.









I will take pictures of crixus and varro later.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

What little cuties! They look great


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

they look awesome! Good luck keeping those fools away from each other! lol so when do they get to go to their new homes?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Super cute I just saw all the pics on FB  They are really gunna look great


----------



## SweetMelissa (Apr 23, 2010)

Looking good...


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

They look so cute! Those ears are gonna be wicked when they heal


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh they look so great! Can't wait to see the final result! Love the kissing picture. It is absolutely precious!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

They need to go home soon! lol Barca should be flying out about a week or so and Xena..... Holly when are you going to get your butt down here?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Eh when I get there  They look great can't wait to see them healed and see the others.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Varro's stitches in one ear came out, I did not get the cones till this afternoon they were on back order. I had to glue it back together poor little guy. (I used surgical glue) I am going to have to separate them all because I think they busted his when they were playing. It going to be hard but I hate when I have ear problems so separation it is!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

looks painful :/


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

They both look great Lisa. Here's a few of Earl from yesterday.



























Pig Bat Face! He really wanted to pull off a chunk of Nylabone.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I can't wait to see these guys grow up. They are gonna be one sweet litter.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Earl is lookin good! .. cant wait to see all the pups ears healed up


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

lmao lisa, busted stitches are inevitable! Lord, I had 4 freshly cropped pups here all at once last year... I had felony, cree, pig and I was dog sitting the girl down the roads dog named diamond. it was crazy trying to keep those puppies from rough housing with each other. I finally decided after 2 busted stitches that they all needed time out away from each other. lol


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

YEah they are all out in the dog runs by themselves and they are a little sad but I don;t want any more busted stitches, what a pain to me and the pups. He is looking better today and the glue did not hold, I didn't think it would but it was worth a shot.
Earl's ears look great!! See I like the longer crops and my pups look more like Earls. Barca and Xena are shorter by request but they will look good too.


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

they are growing up to be such awesome pups and great looking crops! Can't wait to see them as their crops heal and form... great job Lisa!

and OMG... I think Earl and my Spartacus are identical twins! Color, wrinkles and ear crops look so much alike... less the white chest.


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

They are looking great ^^ 
I remember when shana got Indi's ears done. That girl wasnt home for more then 2 seconds and she busted a stitch. Shana was FREAKING out lol

Looks like Xena is a little camra shy lol


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

It is so hard keeping them separated they also were crying all morning being in different dogs runs they really want to play with each other. They are also kind of on crate rest and I think after it has been a week I can put them back together. And yes I Xena always runs from the camera she is the hardest one to take pictures of.


----------

